# Satellite Dish , 2 Receivers, Getting Signal On One



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so , this is the first time I have tried 2 receivers so as to use 2 tv's. We set up the dish and got signal to first tv without even searching for signal, THAT was first! and a surprise. But, I can't get the second receiver to get a signal. Tried new cable, moving the connection in the LNB ...and nothing. So..I am at a loss, there must be something I am missing, how hard can it be? Our service is Direct TV. I even took the reciever from the tv we ARE getting a signal and moved it to the bedroom just to be sure, and nothing. We are not running through the cable connector on the trailer, we are going directly from the LNB to each receiver. Anyone?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Well sounds like you tried all the easy troubleshooting and it looks to me like it must be the output from the LNB.

If you took the receiver that got a signal and got nothing in the bedroom, and put the bedroom receiver in the other area and got a signal, you have eliminated the receiver.

You said you tried a different cable, so that lessens the probability of cable being the problem.

So it really sounds like it is the LNB. They are pretty cheap nowadays.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Agree, if you get signal with the working receiver at both locations you either have a bad LNB, or bad sat box.

You did say you are running directly from the dish to the receivers (no trailer cable), have you tried moving the working coax lead to the non working box? Does that work (just trying to eliminate a receiver or LNB issue) If that works and the non working coax works, LNB.

Good luck.

Sorry for your trouble but at least you have 1 working set, geeze... people talk about me and my sat on only one tv, I guess I have to upgrade to 2 receivers now


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about you wait until you get home and watch TV then?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How about you wait until you get home and watch TV then?


GASP!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> Agree, if you get signal with the working receiver at both locations you either have a bad LNB, or bad sat box.
> 
> You did say you are running directly from the dish to the receivers (no trailer cable), have you tried moving the working coax lead to the non working box? Does that work (just trying to eliminate a receiver or LNB issue) If that works and the non working coax works, LNB.
> 
> ...


yeah, can get it to the one tv only. Moved the boxes and still the same story, so thinking it HAS to be the LNB. Dang it, this dish has been used only a few times too.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll start by saying I'm not a DTV expert, but to recieve signals on two or more receivers from a single dish you have to go thru a multi-switch. The two LNBs from the dish will only operate if they sense two different voltages from the receiver and the multi-switch has the ability to pass the proper voltages to the LNBs to make them work. They way my system at home is set up is both LNBs are connected to the input of the multi-switch and two outputs go to the DVR receiver (since it has two tuners in it) while a single output goes one basic receiver (single tuner) and another single output goes to another basic receiver (single tuner). Multi-switches are available with different numbers of outputs and you will need one with enough outputs for the number of tuners in your system. I have a Radio Shack 4-way multi-switch #16-2571 and am able to run my three receivers at the same time with full functionality on each. If I recall, the multi-switch was under $50 at Radio Shack. Here is a link: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103100 .

All I can add now is Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

We have done this many times usually to two different camp spaces. Sounds like you tried everything: switched LNB connections, checked cable, switched receivers, and only one TV will work. Try taking the working system (LNB, cable, receiver)and connecting to the 2nd TV. Maybe the issue is with the TV.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I will the the mutli switch I guess, wasn't aware I needed one! Lol!


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I will the the mutli switch I guess, wasn't aware I needed one! Lol!


There normally is no need for the multi-switch as long as the LNB has two terminals at the base. Each terminal is a separate feed to an independent receiver. Remove the LNB at the end of the arm on the dish, a small bolt holds it in place. There should be two terminals for cable connections.
Good Luck


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep, if the LNB has two coax connectors, there is no need for a multiswitch. I still think it is the LNB.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

VacaRick said:


> I will the the mutli switch I guess, wasn't aware I needed one! Lol!


There normally is no need for the multi-switch as long as the LNB has two terminals at the base. Each terminal is a separate feed to an independent receiver. Remove the LNB at the end of the arm on the dish, a small bolt holds it in place. There should be two terminals for cable connections.
Good Luck
[/quote]
yes, we did that but it wouldn't work, switched and changed cables and still nothing.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Did you try moving the cable and box that worked on the front tv to the other tv? Did it work?


----------

